# I got ethernet connection



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

I got my connection, now how can I tell if it is calling in and working. I have seen the activity light on my router blinking. I never get PPV movies so no way to use that to check. I am basically wanting to know if that $5 a month "no phone connected" fee is going away now?


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

falcon241073 said:


> I got my connection, now how can I tell if it is calling in and working. I have seen the activity light on my router blinking. I never get PPV movies so no way to use that to check. I am basically wanting to know if that $5 a month "no phone connected" fee is going away now?


Go to your setup options on your wireless or wired router and it will tell you if information is going to and from the device.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

falcon241073 said:


> I got my connection, now how can I tell if it is calling in and working. I have seen the activity light on my router blinking. I never get PPV movies so no way to use that to check. I am basically wanting to know if that $5 a month "no phone connected" fee is going away now?


In the 622 menus, go to Diagnostics, and select test connection. It checks for both a phone and broadband connection.
Menu >6 >3 >Connection


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Please remember that according to the release notes this features is 'to be implemented at a future' date. Based on that I would not expect that fee to go away for broadband connected, but not phone line connected receivers ... yet. Once fully implemented I would imagine you wouldn't need a phone line connected anymore.


----------



## devious_101 (Feb 13, 2007)

oops, i canceled my phone service through Vonage today.


----------



## n4hhe (Mar 29, 2007)

My 722 is due Sunday, so I'm thinking about these things today. Phone line or ethernet?

Concerned about "giving" Dish that much bandwidth to snoop on me. OTOH I can sniff my ethernet and make copies of the exchanges with Dish while I don't have the gear to do same on phone line.

Will probably just drag a phone line to it, at least initially.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

Actually I watched Tech Talk the other night and they said on their that the $5 fee will go away either next bill or the bill after for those who do not have a phone line hooked up but DO have the ehternet line hooked up. Sooo..... Here's to no more $5 fee (atleast we will see if this actually happens). 

They also said the are looking at implementing the On dmeand channels throught the ehternet lines. I really never watched them when I had Comcast, but would be a cool feature to have.

Also looking at being able to program the DVr through the internet in one of the next couple of updates. Again we will see.


----------



## Iggi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hooked to the net watching the router traffic... It is not really doing a whole lot now. 
It has an IP address and a DNS ... Give us USB keyboard support and add Firefox to the operating software and you can surf in HD?


----------



## zmark (Apr 18, 2005)

n4hhe said:


> My 722 is due Sunday, so I'm thinking about these things today. Phone line or ethernet?
> 
> Concerned about "giving" Dish that much bandwidth to snoop on me. OTOH I can sniff my ethernet and make copies of the exchanges with Dish while I don't have the gear to do same on phone line.


It's highly likely that all communications with Dish Network would be encrypted (if not, then the hackers will have a field day with it). Also, it would take very little bandwidth to provide a complete log of your actions. Even if you did something absurd like change the channel ever minute, that would still be only 8KB/day (channel number and timestamp). Now if dish installed a webcam inside the 722, then I'd worry.


----------



## UT06 (Jun 27, 2006)

I hooked mine up yesterday with a Wireless-G Game Adapter. I guess I am jinxing myself but I have had Dish Network for 6 months and I haven't had it hooked up to a phone line (ever) and I never paid the $5 or had anyone call.


----------



## n4hhe (Mar 29, 2007)

n4hhe said:


> My 722 is due Sunday, so I'm thinking about these things today. Phone line or ethernet?


Update: this morning the installer realized they didn't have any 722's to install yet. Maybe Thursday if I take off from work.


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

My ethernet is working fine, i have ethernet and phone line hooked up for on screen caller id.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

falcon241073 said:


> They also said the are looking at implementing the On dmeand channels throught the ehternet lines. I really never watched them when I had Comcast, but would be a cool feature to have.


Here's hoping Howard TV finds it's way to DISH Net via the ethernet connection!


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

When I had mine installed I told them no way unless fee was waived and they did, the 5 dollar per month is sooo old, D* doesn't do it. If you are not in a contract threaten to leave if fee not waived. Absolutely no need for a land line anymore...I haven't had one in 6 years


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

LinkNuc said:


> When I had mine installed I told them no way unless fee was waived and they did, the 5 dollar per month is sooo old, D* doesn't do it. If you are not in a contract threaten to leave if fee not waived. Absolutely no need for a land line anymore...I haven't had one in 6 years


The only thing the phone line buys you is Caller ID now. And most anybody's phone has that capability. While I admit it's nice to have a number flash on the screen when I am viewing a program, especially if I am expecting a specific call, I don't need it enough to pay for it.


----------



## 585960 (Feb 4, 2007)

ok, so the phone line connected, truly lets Dish know where the receiver box is located. Would they also know that by getting an ip address too? I mean, is there a reverse ip addy thats says who's id it is?


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

585960 said:


> ok, so the phone line connected, truly lets Dish know where the receiver box is located. Would they also know that by getting an ip address too? I mean, is there a reverse ip addy thats says who's id it is?


you can pin point someone's city with an IP address

EDIT: give this site a shot http://www.ip2location.com/ I know there are cuter ones out there that show a map, but you get the point.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> Please remember that according to the release notes this features is 'to be implemented at a future' date. Based on that I would not expect that fee to go away for broadband connected, but not phone line connected receivers ... yet. Once fully implemented I would imagine you wouldn't need a phone line connected anymore.


The guys on the Tech Forum indicated that it was enabled and, "it might take a month" for the www connection to be recognized *and* your bill to reflect that.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

True, best to keep the phone connection for a little while longer if you have it. But you can still use the ethernet connection, but it will not have all the same features (at least not yet).


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Schizm said:


> you can pin point someone's city with an IP address
> 
> EDIT: give this site a shot http://www.ip2location.com/ I know there are cuter ones out there that show a map, but you get the point.


Not very accurate. Not only did it not pinpoint my city, it even had the incorrect state. My ISP does do business in both states so I guess that their pool of IP adresses are assigned to the other state.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

IP Connect is an active, working feature of the VIP 622 and VIP 722. It's not a "future function". I have a 622 and my ethernet is working on my port just fine.

Menu 6>System Setup. 3>Diagnostics. Connection.

There's some nice things coming via this feature (such as the highly anticipated and frequently deferred DishOnline).

If you want help on how to connect your home network to your receiver check the tech portal:

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departm...l/images/pdf/tech/HomeNetworkInstallGuide.pdf


----------



## alindber (Jun 30, 2005)

The point of the phone line is to verify that the systems are at the same number, not at other locations. The public ip address from a home router would show the same address for all VIPxxx servers at a single location.


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

I agree. There's some nice things coming via the ethernet feature. but i wonder how can they get the caller ID to work via your Internet modem. I do not think that is posible at this time.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

yuppers519 said:


> I agree. There's some nice things coming via the ethernet feature. but i wonder how can they get the caller ID to work via your Internet modem. I do not think that is posible at this time.


They can't. Eventually that will be the ONLY reason to still be hooked to a phone line.


----------



## zmark (Apr 18, 2005)

alindber said:


> The point of the phone line is to verify that the systems are at the same number, not at other locations. The public ip address from a home router would show the same address for all VIPxxx servers at a single location.


Yes, and they can all have the same IP address no matter where they are in the world. VPN's are wonderful things 

On the flipside, the receivers in your home could end up with different addresses if your ISP gives you more than one and your router does multi-NAT. I can foresee some high-end users getting burned by this.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

More likely it will be that if you have multiple ethernet capable receivers, they will all report to the primary and the primary will report to Dish.

Simple yet effective.

BTY, I unplugged my phone line last week, just using ethernet, we'll see if Dish complains.


----------

